# Average Weight for Saanen/Alpine Doelings



## KidMandy (Oct 22, 2012)

We took on two doelings this spring, and they are coming up to seven months of age.  When I compare them to my friend's goats of the same age and breeds, ours look small.  We've weighed them (hubby weighs himself, then weighs again holding the goats) and they are about 50-55lbs.  We feed them a sweet feed ration as well as hay (a chunk in the morning that lasts them all day).  They are not in a large pen, so they don't get as much exercise as my friend's goats that do have a large run and escape it quite often.  They've also got a smaller, temporary house at the moment, though they still fit in it quite well.

I'm just curious if they are growing properly, or if they're adapting to a smaller living environment, or if we're just not feeding them enough.  

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 22, 2012)

Are they thin? Have you had fecals done? I'm thinking they should be heavier but I really don't know average weights for those breeds.


----------



## porkchop48 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure if this helps any or not. I have a alpine/ nubian mix who was 7 months old on the 13th of this month and she is about 82 lbs.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 23, 2012)

I just weighed my alpine doeling on a scale. She was born April 4th of this year. She is exactly 70# at 30 inches around the girth. According to the tape, she should weigh about 85# but she isn't. Her brother (same age) is at 31.5' around. According to the tape, he would be about 95 lbs but I am guessing it is too much...so I guess he would be 80# instead. ( I can't lift him up)  Alpines are medium to large goats. I think yours are probably growing fine...maybe more on the medium size goats?


----------



## KidMandy (Oct 23, 2012)

A thread I found while searching Google suggested that they should be 10 pounds per month-age plus their birth weight.  So my girls should weigh about 78 pounds, which means they're way off.  My friend's Saanen is the sister of the one we've got, so it's very obvious that there's a size difference.  Even her face looks more mature.  That's why I'm wondering if it's related to their living environment.  We are going to enlarge their run, and we have larger housing that will be available next week (we hope!), but I don't know if it's too late and we've already stunted them :/

I haven't had fecals done.  Maybe I will call the vet about that and drop some by.  I don't have the equipment to do it myself.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you also feeding the same kind of food  as the sister also? Do they look thin to you? I guess it is possible the environment could affect the eating habit...as if they get more exercise, they would eat more? I understand dairy goats grow slower than meat goats but my Alpine wether seems to be growing at comparable rate as one of my Boer wethers. (the other wether is just FAT.  ) Yes, definitely I would check for worm also. We just expanded our goat shelter so they'll have more covered area to protect them for the weather. In most days, they get about 2 acres to roam and browse. My Boers are brothers. They started out about the same but slowly I can see one is growing bigger than the other. Their fecal came back negative (vet was surprised too). One just likes to eat more than the other... So even brothers with same environment and food, there are differences.  Good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2012)

Is the sweet feed a goat feed or just a 'cheap' sweet feed?  Growing goats need (at least) 16% protein feed, preferably one made for goats.

My 7 mo. old Nub kid weighs 90#.  6 mo. old Boer x Tog weighs 75#.  2 8 mo. old Oberhasli kids are weighing 80 and 85#.  Yours should be in that range.

A mild case of Coccidiosis can stunt their growth, as can parasites (esp. tapeworms).  I'd have a fecal ran and adjust your feed if it's not made for goats.  Also offer them loose mineral if you're not.


----------

